# [Risolto]Problema al boot - riconfigurare GRUB con livecd

## Vixxo

Salve a tutti in vista di installare gentoo sul notebook mi sto esercitando col desktop per studiare. Tuttavia dopo aver installato dal cd minimal e rebootato ho questo errore:

Could not mount specified ROOT.  Could not find the block device in . Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell or "q" to skip...

 mount: Can't find /newroot in /etc/fstab

sto usando GRUB.

Come posso fare ?

Grazie anticipatamenteLast edited by Vixxo on Sat Feb 23, 2008 3:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *Vixxo wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti in vista di installare gentoo sul notebook mi sto esercitando col desktop per studiare. Tuttavia dopo aver installato dal cd minimal e rebootato ho questo errore:
> 
> Could not mount specified ROOT.  Could not find the block device in . Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell or "q" to skip...
> 
>  mount: Can't find /newroot in /etc/fstab
> ...

 

probabilmente hai configurato male /etc/fstab .  oppure hai configurato male grub.

dacci qualche informazione in più.

ciao

----------

## Vixxo

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Vixxo wrote:*   Salve a tutti in vista di installare gentoo sul notebook mi sto esercitando col desktop per studiare. Tuttavia dopo aver installato dal cd minimal e rebootato ho questo errore:
> 
> Could not mount specified ROOT.  Could not find the block device in . Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell or "q" to skip...
> 
>  mount: Can't find /newroot in /etc/fstab
> ...

 

Per entrambi ho seguito l'handbook, magari mi è sfuggito qualcosa. Come faccio a ri-editarli ?

----------

## crisandbea

avviare il mininal-cd oppure una livecd qualunque, fare chroot seguendo il manuale, dopo di che riediti i file.

ciauz

----------

## Vixxo

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> avviare il mininal-cd oppure una livecd qualunque, fare chroot seguendo il manuale, dopo di che riediti i file.
> 
> ciauz

 

Ok provo, grazie. Ti ho anche aggiunto a msn se non ti disturbo fammi sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## Vixxo

Ho risolto mi ero scordato di mettere "real_root=hda3" (per un problema di stampa dell'handbook) nel file di conf di grub.

Per rieditarlo ho bootato il livecd e ho fatto così:

Montare il filesystem /proc su /mnt/gentoo/proc per permettere all'installazione di usare informazioni fornite dal kernel anche dentro l'ambiente in cui si è effettuato il chroot; montare poi tramite bind il filesystem /dev.

Codice 1.4: Montare /proc e /dev

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

Entrare nel nuovo ambiente

Adesso che tutte le partizioni sono pronte e che l'ambiente di base è installato, è arrivato il momento di entrare nel nuovo ambiente di installazione effettuando il chroot. Significa che ci si sposta dall'attuale ambiente di installazione (CD di Installazione o altre modalità di installazione) al sistema di installazione nel proprio sistema (nelle partizioni create).

Il chroot è costituito di tre parti. Nella prima si cambia root, da / (sul supporto di installazione) a /mnt/gentoo (nelle partizioni create), usando chroot. Nella seconda si crea un nuovo ambiente usando env-update, il quale inizializza le variabili di ambiente. Nella terza si caricano queste variabili in memoria, con source.

Codice 1.5: Chroot nel nuovo ambiente

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating 

CRIS_ scrive:

/etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

ho controllato che fossero corretti /etc/fstab e /boot/grub/grub.conf e poi:

grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

grub-install (--no-floppy solo se non si ha il floppy device).

Grazie a tutti

----------

